# Few questions



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm getting a laptop thats gonna be used side by side with desktop. It doesn't come with a tv tuner card or anything but i wanna be able to watch directv on it in hd. It's got a 1920x1080 screen on it and has a hdmi port along with the other usual ports. We already have one directv hd dvr in the house but i want to be able to watch live tv and recorded shows on my laptop.

So my question is what the best and some what cheapest way to make this possible. I'm pretty sure i will have to have a directv reciever setup some where near my computer but as far as receiving the signal from the receiver im not to sure about. I'm not sure in the last few years whats new technology has come out to do this. i know they are coming out with new stuff all the time. If I have to buy something for my laptop to be able to view the signal from the directv receiver thats not a problem I just hope it doesn't get to expensive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Do a search for DIRECTV2PC. With any luck, your new machine will be capable.

Channel surfing is probably not an option.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Using directv2pc you can watch anything you have recorded on your dvr, as long as your laptop meets the system requirements to run directv2pc. You can't technically watch live tv, but if you start recording it to your dvr you can literally chase the recording on your laptop and only be behind by a few seconds. And its a free solution.


----------



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

I know about DIRECTV2PC but I really wanna channel surft/watch live tv so I think thats out of the picture.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Your option for live TV is a Slingbox or Monsoon's Hava or Vulkano devices. There may be some more recent options, but these are pretty well established.


----------



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

What about dvb-s cards? Are they any good? Do they have the software to decrypt directv signal? Is there any software like guides/list like i have on my receiver?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

morpheus305 said:


> ...i want to be able to watch live tv and recorded shows on my laptop.
> 
> So my question is what the best and some what cheapest way to make this possible...


Get Dish. Sling adapter lets you watch live tv and recordings anywhere. (Of course a regular slingbox as was already suggested will work with DirecTV too).

A DVB-S card won't work with DirecTV.


----------



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

mdavej said:


> Get Dish. Sling adapter lets you watch live tv and recordings anywhere.


What sling adapter? The sling box hd-pro? Its pretty expensive i guess. I can't believe how complicated this is getting.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Get Dish. Sling adapter lets you watch live tv and recordings anywhere.
> 
> A DVB-S card won't work with DirecTV.


Why should he switch providers? He can get Sling for DIRECTV.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

morpheus305 said:


> What sling adapter? The sling box hd-pro? Its pretty expensive i guess. I can't believe how complicated this is getting.


If you want to watch LiveTV on your PC, you will need to get a Slingbox or a PC tuner card, such as the Hauppage. If you use the Slingbox, you can access all aspects of the DVR via the Slingbox app on the PC/laptop/mobile device. If you use a PC tuner card, you will need to use your remote to control the receiver itself.

Those are basically your two options.

- Merg


----------



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

Is capture card and tv tuner the same thing? I thought tv tuner cards used coaxial input instead of something like component or hdmi. Thing about slingbox is i know even the HD slingbox will down convert the picture quality so it can stream it. I really want the best pic i can get but if it means putting a lot of strain on my cpu then its not worth it i guess. Also what usb/pcmcia tv tuner cards would u recommend?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

morpheus305 said:


> Is capture card and tv tuner the same thing?


Most/all TV tuner cards have other inputs than the coax, where a capture card doesn't have coax.
What you're going to run into is problems with HD. SD is easy.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And the HDMI port on the laptop is an output, not an input.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Why should he switch providers? He can get Sling for DIRECTV.


Because he said a sling box was too expensive. The sling adapter with Dish is free. It's also much simpler to use and install than a slingbox, hence less complexity. Just plug it into the USB port on the DVR and you're done. No cables, no blasters, no software. Dish/Sling is the best and cheapest way to accomplish the task, which is what the OP asked.

To the OP, tv tuner cards have a less than stellar picture. Not worth considering, IMO, unless you have very low standards. HD sling is a little soft, but much better than a tuner card.

If you want to keep DirecTV, here's a simple solution for live TV. Just record and chase everything you want to watch live via DirecTV2PC (DirecTV2PC has a fantastic HD picture). You can control your DVR via IP to start recordings using another app. Also consider other streaming options for network tv content. Though not live, hulu, netflix and other sites offer a lot of current content very soon after it's aired, much of it in 720p at least (if you have the bandwidth and hardware to handle it).


----------



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

So capture cards don't have a good picture? Did not know that.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

morpheus305 said:


> So capture cards don't have a good picture? Did not know that.


We're still talking about an RF (SD via coax) device, right? Yes, they look terrible. I thought a good HD capture device like a Hauppauge HD PVR was off the table. Those look fantastic.

Of the options presented so far, DirecTV2PC is great but requires workarounds for live tv; Dish/Sling does exactly what you want with zero effort or expense; cheap capture cards look terrible; regular sling box is fine but expensive.

But I'm a little puzzled you're even considering a capture card. You're really willing to connect your laptop to several feet of coax, component or HDMI cables to watch live tv? If it were me, I'd go for a wireless solution like sling or DirecTV2PC.


----------



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

mdavej said:


> We're still talking about an RF (SD via coax) device, right? Yes, they look terrible. I thought a good HD capture device like a Hauppauge HD PVR was off the table. Those look fantastic.
> 
> Of the options presented so far, DirecTV2PC is great but requires workarounds for live tv; Dish/Sling does exactly what you want with zero effort or expense; cheap capture cards look terrible; regular sling box is fine but expensive.
> 
> But I'm a little puzzled you're even considering a capture card. You're really willing to connect your laptop to several feet of coax, component or HDMI cables to watch live tv? If it were me, I'd go for a wireless solution like sling or DirecTV2PC.


Yeah that doesn't bother me. I want good picture and have the freedom to channel surf when i want. If the coax tv tuners have crappy video quality then they are out. So what HD capture devices are good? It will have to external or pcmcia sense this is a laptop.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

See if THIS does what you want. I'm not sure if it shows the input in real time or not. Maybe a Hauppauge HD PVR owner will chime in.

To use this device, you'll need to run component and audio cables from your DirecTV receiver to the device, then USB to your laptop.


----------



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

mdavej said:


> See if THIS does what you want. I'm not sure if it shows the input in real time or not. Maybe a Hauppauge HD PVR owner will chime in.
> 
> To use this device, you'll need to run component and audio cables from your DirecTV receiver to the device, then USB to your laptop.


Yeah i saw this, its nice but very expensive. Don't know if i need a pvr. Guess its gonna cost me least 170 dollars plus to make this happen. Now im second guessing this whole idea.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Why not just get an additional receiver/dvr and put a tv or hd monitor at your PC location and use that? Seems the simplest solution given the desire to channel surf.

I've got 3 Slingboxes, and I really like them. But they are not my preference for watching TV at home. I just use a receiver and monitor for that. I don't know of any really good way to get that live tv experience using your laptop as the monitor/tv.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

morpheus305 said:


> What about dvb-s cards?


Most laptops don't support "cards".


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

harsh said:


> Most laptops don't support "cards".


You can get USB DVB-S tuner boxes.
http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/prof7500.htm


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

morpheus305 said:


> What sling adapter?


Whichever one you think you can justify.


> I can't believe how complicated this is getting.


It isn't complicated at all. It is simply a matter of deciding which one of the two models is best for you cracking your wallet open.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> You can get USB DVB-S tuner boxes.
> http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/prof7500.htm


Just the thing to make sure nobody walks off with your formerly portable computer.


----------



## morpheus305 (Nov 10, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> You can get USB DVB-S tuner boxes.
> http://www.gofastmotorsports.com/prof7500.htm


So how do these work exactly? Do I need additional software so i have a menu/guide? Do they work with the hd channels? Wondering if there is any limitations.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Those dont work with Directv...Honestly, if you are going to need to have an HD receiver nearby, why not just have it hooked up to a tv instead of stupid little laptop screen? "It don't make no sense"


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I personally suggest just getting directv2pc set up and try it out first. I think you may find you are happy enough with it considering it is free. If not then you can start looking into the other options that will cost money.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> I personally suggest just getting directv2pc set up and try it out first. I think you may find you are happy enough with it considering it is free. If not then you can start looking into the other options that will cost money.


+1


----------

